# ISPConfig 3 - Postgrey



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auf einem Kundenserver läuft Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit ISPConfig 3. Auf Ubuntu 10.04 LTS lief Postgrey noch mit Port 10024.

Allerdings nicht seit der Umstellung. Wenn ich die Policy in der main.cf aktiviere, werden alle eingehenden Nachrichten abgewiesen.

Erklären kann ich mir das nicht. Bei Recherchen habe ich gelesen, dass es möglicherweise mit der IPv6-Unterstützung zusammenhängen könnte.

Leider aber weiß ich nicht und verstehe auch nicht so recht, an welcher Stelle ich was umstellen muss. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Der Postgry Port ist falsch, Port 10024 ist bereits in Benutzung. Ändere den Postgrey port in main.cf und postgrey Konfigurationsdatei auf einen anderen Wert, z.B. 6000


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

So easy war es leider nicht !

Nun steht wieder im Log folgendes:

--
Jan 24 13:40:21 server postfix/smtpd[1008]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:6000: Connection refused
--


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Schau mal mit netstat -tap, ob postgrey gestart ist und ob er auf Port 6000 läuft.


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Unter anderem:

--
tcp        0      0 server:10023 *:*                     LISTEN      1056/postgrey.pid -
--

Muss ich da ggf. den Port noch im Postgrey anpassen?


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

> Muss ich da ggf. den Port noch im Postgrey anpassen?


Hatte ich ja oben geschrieben, in main.cf und postgrey config anpassen. Unter Debian steht der postgrey port in /etc/default/postgrey wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Nach dem Reboot scheint postgrey nicht mehr in der netstat-liste. Aber im Mail-Log steht - vermutlich weil der Dienst nicht läuft - folgender Fehler:

--
Jan 24 14:21:28 server postfix/smtpd[3805]: warning: connect to 127.0.0.1:6000: Connection refused
--

Und in der Prozess-Liste steht folgendes:

--
 1061 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/postgrey --pidfile=/var/run/postgrey.pid --daemonize --inet=6000 
--

netstat -tulpen
--
tcp6       0      0 ::1:6000                :::*                    LISTEN      0          9224        1061/postgrey.pid -
--


----------



## hahni (24. Jan. 2013)

Kann es sein, dass deswegen nichts geht, weil offensichtlich nu auf IPv6 gelauscht wird?


----------



## hahni (25. Jan. 2013)

Mit dieser Anleitung hier konnte ich das Problem aussortieren:
http://www.serenux.com/2013/01/howt...n-older-version-of-ubuntu-to-a-newer-version/

Das lag - wie vermutet daran - dass kein Zugriff auf IPv4 möglich war und nur auf IPv6. Falls jemand das gleiche Problem nach einem Update von 10.04 auf 12.04 hat, wird das vermutlich auch sein Problem sein !


----------

